# Dateien per Drag&Drop hochladen



## spdneo (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit Dateien und Verzeichnisse per Drag&Drop über den Browser hochzuladen.

Im InternetExplorer ist das auch ohne weiteres möglich. Hier kann man einfach per IFRAME auf einen FTP-Server verweisen und schon kann man hoch und runterladen wie man möchte.

Im Firefox zeigt er den FTP-Server zwar auch an, leider kann ich dort dann keine Dateien hochladen, da er bei "Drop" immer die Datei öffent.
Da ich aber eine plattformunabhängige Lösung suche, brauche ich auch irgend eine vernünftige Lösung für den Firefox.
Gibt es irgendetwas das ich in die Webseite im FF einbinden kann um das möglich zu machen?


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Das Shop Skript von script.aculo.us wäre schon einmal ein Lösungs*ansatz*.

Tobee


----------



## spdneo (28. Juli 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Shop Skript von script.aculo.us wäre schon einmal ein Lösungs*ansatz*.
> 
> Tobee


Hey, die haben coole Drag&Drop Scripts auf ihrer Seite. Ich denke die kann man auch für allerhand brauchen.

Leider helfen die nicht bei dieser Art von Drag&Drop. Diese Scripts nehmen leider keine "Drops" aus dem Dateisystem entgegen.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Les dir mal foldene Artikel durch

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/233039-datei-mit-drag-drop-abfangen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/233405-drag-drop-upload-von-bildern-ueber-browser.html
Ajax File Uploader

Tobee


----------



## Gumbo (28. Juli 2006)

Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass du mit JavaScript keinen Zugriff auf das lokale Dateisystem hast.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass du mit JavaScript keinen Zugriff auf das lokale Dateisystem hast.



Aber mit dem Ajax File Upload würde es doch gehen, oder?
Da würde doch die Hauptarbeit php übernehmen.


----------



## Gumbo (28. Juli 2006)

Da JavaScript clientseitig verarbeitet wird, meinte ich mit dem lokalen Dateisystem auch das des Clients.


----------



## spdneo (28. Juli 2006)

Da muss ich Gumbo recht geben. Es ist mit JavaScript nicht möglich einfach so auf das Dateisystem des Clients zuzugreifen.
PHP läuft ja serverseitig und hat daher auch keinen Zugriff auf das Dateisystem des Clients.

Ich denke die einzigen Möglichkeiten sind etweder das FTP-Fenster per Option oder so zu einem FTP-Client (wie ich es im IE mache) umzufunktionieren oder eine Anwendung/Plugin im Browser zur Verfügung zu stellen, die das dann wieder kann.

Kennt da jemand was? Vielleicht auch eine Webseite die sowas kann?


----------



## XzenTorXz (25. Juni 2007)

Bei RedDot scheint es aber zu funktionieren, wenn man sich mal die Produktvideos anschaut: http://www.reddot.de/2382.htm?TB_iframe=true&height=730&width=900
bei den sogenannten "RedDrop" kann man dateien per drag&drop hochladen.


----------

